# any way to buy bulk seeds like 10,000???



## zem (May 24, 2011)

so if one wanted to buy a huge amount of good genetics, say a batch of outdoor F2 seeds of good strains, is there a company that does such deals?


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 24, 2011)

Holy hell....why would you need 10,000 seeds!!??

Couldn't you just make some?


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

Wow.....speechless.....almost...10k! Wiow ur next 8 yrs are filled!


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 24, 2011)

It would take 8 years just to sort out the males!    it cost at the cheapest $35 for ten.  I'd hate to see that bill.  I would contact the breeders and see what's up.


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2011)

I wld think making your own beans wld be your best bet....besides cost, having that shipped wld scare the hell out of me. If it got found you cld bet your asss the Feds wld come after you.


----------



## zem (May 24, 2011)

mm well i'm only wondering if someone wanted to do a big outdoor grow in a field, and doesn't have an indoor grow to be able to keep mothers and clone all year, like a regular seasonal commercial grower, there must be a way to buy bulk seeds to start with other than getting a small grow first and pollinating it..


----------



## StoneyBud (May 24, 2011)

Dang!

I just wanna watch...hehe


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 24, 2011)

ummm if your in the states you'd better not go over 99 plants. Just sayin


----------



## jesuse (May 25, 2011)

ther would be plenty of seed companys willing to sell ye 10,000 beans bulk,,,,, but theyd probly want bout $10,000 for them,,, your best bet would be to knock up a hole crop and try make yerself all theos beans,,, iv crossed lots of plants for bean runs and beleave it or not it wouldent be that hard to make that amount in 1 go... peace[j]


----------



## Rockster (May 25, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> ther would be plenty of seed companys willing to sell ye 10,000 beans bulk,,,,, but theyd probly want bout $10,000 for them,,, your best bet would be to knock up a hole crop and try make yerself all theos beans,,, iv crossed lots of plants for bean runs and beleave it or not it wouldent be that hard to make that amount in 1 go... peace[j]



 That's right, contract seed makers for the bigger players get about a buck a pop.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 25, 2011)

10,000 beans---sounds like a busy summer---


----------



## StoneyBud (May 25, 2011)

Be like Johnny Appleseed...

Weed, weed, everywhere!


----------



## PencilHead (May 25, 2011)

I'd check with the Mexican narcos for info on big field growing as well as buying in bulk.


----------



## leafminer (May 25, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I'd check with the Mexican narcos for info on big field growing as well as buying in bulk.



Bahaha! Better not. :doh:


----------



## zem (May 26, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I'd check with the Mexican narcos for info on big field growing as well as buying in bulk.


lol but isn't mexican weed mostly schwag?


----------



## PencilHead (May 27, 2011)

zem said:
			
		

> lol but isn't mexican weed mostly schwag?


 
Yeah, but only because they buy in bulk.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 27, 2011)

Mandala has 20 Safari for 20&#8364;. It is the cheapest that i know.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 17, 2011)

I can do that for ya man!!!  it wouldn't take much to make that many seeds.  i bet ya you could do it with 1 1000 watt light and one flower run.  or next year make a plot just for seeds...i did that for two years with a strain in the north east.  trying to get it to aclimate to the area.  i let a male go in a field and pollinate only 5 plants...i'd say i had about 5000 seeds....when it was all said and done...i have more than enough seeds to do whatever i want for as long as the seeds stay viable.


----------



## the chef (Sep 19, 2011)

i wanna know.....what cartel this guy works for?!


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 19, 2011)

with 10,000 seeds....his own cartel....hehehehehe


----------



## zem (Oct 9, 2011)

i was late to know about this project, couldn't find good genetics for the right price, they ended up buying non-sterilized bird feed and growing them, the result is schwag, with some seeds in them, and these people turned out to be complete ignorants... i tried to help but no no, they do it their way. basically they harvested early even after i told them its early because they saw some rain an worried it will damage buds, and they dried in an open room with light going in and not exactly clean, with sheep in the next room and crap lol and they store them in trashbags that are not sealed at all, thinking it will make not much difference to seal... hopeless cases... and they gave me some of this schwag lol it's smokable, gives a high, tastes like ****, but i'm curing them, and will never ever work with such people again... lesson learned


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i always thought the bird seed was industrial hemp



ie..." the result is schwag, with some seeds in them,"


----------

